# Favorite Video Game Love Stories?



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm a sucker for the good old mush, even if it is a tad melodramatic or overdone...

Even still, I think Fei/Elly is a legitimately great couple and they're easily my favorite love story in any game I've played.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

I swear to god if someone mentions Emil and Marla Ill unload a Castagnier on your arse.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 26, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7 Cloud & Aeris.  Such a cute couple....

Fuck Cloud & Tifa hype. 

Oh, almost forgot about Final Fantasy 10's Titus and Yuna. Now, THAT'S a love story....


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

Zelda and Link in "A Link to the Past"

/dedsrs


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2013)

The ones with no love story of that typical type of cliche at all tend to be the best.
Wild arms 3 for example.
[YOUTUBE]ezkMLIdE-Kg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 26, 2013)

We're talking about canon stuff, right?  Hmm... I haven't played a lot of games where I've liked the pairings therein, but let's see...  off the top of my head:

FF: LockexCeles, LagunaxRaine, ZidanexGarnet, SteinerxBeatrix. I guess CloudxTifa and ZackxAerith, but I'm more 'meh' about them than anything else.

Castlevania: Dracxwife, TrevorxSypha, HectorxJulia.

MaximxSelan from Lufia 2. Main CharacterxLufia from Lufia 1.

A lot of the potential pairings in the ME and DA games are good.


There are others but my mind is kind of pulling a blank right now so that's all you get.




St NightRazr said:


> I swear to god if someone mentions Emil and Marla Ill unload a Castagnier on your arse.



I was getting MASSIVE gay vibes from Emil.  That boy was so enamored with Richter it's not even funny... okay, it is a little bit funny.  And Emil and Marta were such blegh-ish characters that... ugh.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 26, 2013)

Welkin Gunther and Alicia from valkyria chronicles.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

In all seriousness there are a few I remember for being unusually memorable. 

Nathan Drake and Elena's romance in the Uncharted series was pretty good. 

Snake and Meryl from MGS was also pretty damn well done. 

Dead Space was an entire trilogy where the main storyline was driven by a love story. (The freaky aliens were just a subplot you see) Issac and Nicole were a damn good story. 

And probably one of the best love stories of the ps2 age was Shadow of the Colossus. The main character fights 16 titans to bring his beloved back to life, and gives his life up to accomplish it. i remember having so many wtf moments when playing that game. It was all pretty surreal. 

Iunno, last one I can think of is Zero's love story in Mega Man X4. Oh god Zero why.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

Not mentioning Catherine cause that game was great but stupid as fuck.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

Its funny you made this thread when Pandora's Tower was just released.Relationships were a pretty focal part in the story of all the Operation Rainfall titles


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 26, 2013)

Baldur's Gate 2 Viconia romance.

//HbS


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't think shadow of the colossus love story was that great. I found myself more concerned with the monsters,scenery,and even my god damn horse Argo than that girl on the rock. I don't know why I couldn't give a damn about her.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2013)

Fire Emblem 7/Blazing Sword
Eliwood and Ninian was... heart wrenching. 
Not going to spoil.
It's really good :33


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2013)

Vanilla and Connie from _Steambot Chronicles_


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

Wanderer x Agro 

The best love story there is


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2013)

That's is all.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 26, 2013)

Chrono and Marle - Chrono Trigger

Fei and Elly - Because there was actually sex involved though probably not satisfying to her.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 26, 2013)

The World said:


> Wanderer x Agro
> 
> The best love story there is



The scene where Argo falls of a cliff is the only scene in a video game that makes me cry like a little bitch every time. I love that game man.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 26, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm a sucker for the good old mush, even if it is a tad melodramatic or overdone...
> 
> Even still, I think Fei/Elly is a legitimately great couple and they're easily my favorite love story in any game I've played.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The scene where Argo falls of a cliff is the only scene in a video game that makes me cry like a little bitch every time. I love that game man.





_"♪ My xeno-science studies range from urban to agrarian, I am the very model of a-" _


Every time.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2013)

You know which was also a good love story.

That couple in zone of the enders fist of mars

Cage and Myona


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 27, 2013)

Luke fon fabre x Tear Grantz


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 27, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Luke fon fabre x Tear Grantz



I liked that pairing save that frankly for me it wanders into squick when you consider Luke's age...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 27, 2013)

Eh that shouldn't really matter considering his past.


----------

